# This past winters build



## JRE123 (Jun 5, 2018)

This past winters build. 3 Tecumseh 98cc 2 cycle engines.


----------



## whizzerbug (Jun 5, 2018)

nice work


----------



## Autocycleplane (Jun 5, 2018)

Um, bada$$. 

It’s got a Henderson flavor - very unique.


----------



## nycet3 (Jun 24, 2018)

Very nice


----------



## MotoMagz (Jun 24, 2018)

Awsome work!!! You have great skills!


----------



## Goldenrod (Jul 15, 2018)

How many bikes have three pipes?


----------



## JRE (Jul 15, 2018)

wow nice work.


----------

